# Story - Character



## Lord Justicar Gideon (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm about to begin writing a story about an Inquisitor of the Ordo Malleus. Before I begin writing I usually create the basic information I need for my character, and occasionally more details, and embellish within the story. I've just finished writing the information for my character and, as I begin to write the story, i'd like to know what you all think, including any changes that you think should be made. 

Note: The history is not completed, as you can see by the dates.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

BASIC INFORMATION

*Name:* Alexandros Jorud Osric
*Date of Birth:* 488.M41 (aged 518 as of 006.M42)
*Gender:* Male
*Homeworld:* Cadia Prime, Cadian system, Cadian sub-sector, Cadian sector, Segmentum Obscurus

PROFESSION INFORMATION

*Profession: *Inquisitor
*Organization:* Holy Orders of the Emperor’s Inquisition
*Branch:* Ordo Malleus
*Assignment:* Ordo Cadia
*Philosophy:* Thorian

PSYKER INFORMATION

*Psyker?:* Yes
*Assignment Scale Level:* Eta

ARMOURY INFORMATION

*Weapon(s):*
-	Force Sword
-	Power Hammer [later in career]
-	Shotgun
-	Bolt Pistol
*Armour:*
-	Cadian Mesh
-	Power Armour
-	Combat Bodyglove
*Ship(s):*
-	Warp-capable Yacht, _Deliverance_
-	Inquisitorial Cruiser, _Holy Storm_
-	Shuttle [transferred between ships]
*Vehicle(s):*
-	Land Speeder
-	Cadian APC

RELATIONSHIP INFORMATION
*
Retinue:*
-	Ubros: Savant
-	Alyce Torr: Psyker
-	Brein: Astropath
-	Fenat Crenn: Pilot
-	Lucien Draey: Interrogator
-	Roland Thoth: Interrogator
-	J. Ebar: Ex-Kasrkin
-	Dorin Layn: Ex-Kasrkin
-	Jayne Lars: Ex-Guardsmen / Sniper
-	Sorin Revens: Ex-Guardsmen
-	Albart Corl Nastun: Ex-Guardsmen / Field Medic
-	Dorn Bravit: Ex-Naval Security / Combat Pilot

*Notable Allies:*
-	Aberforth Elias Dunmar: Grandmaster of Ordo Cadia
-	Lorthan Tol: Master of Ordo Malleus Cadia
-	Malacar: Inquisitor, Ordo Malleus Cadia
-	Ineas Relt: Inquisitor, Ordo Malleus Cadia
-	Kuvon Tolm: Rear Admiral, Battlefleet Cadia

PERSONAL INFORMATION

*Appearance:* Osric is a tall man, standing just over six foot, and is well-built after years of fighting the Arch-Enemy and the many other enemies that beset the Imperium of Mankind. His skin is of medium tone and his head is completely shaved, as is his face. His eyes are violet, as with many Cadians, and his features are said to be cold and emotionless; one Inquisitor once remarked ‘I couldn’t tell anything of his feelings by looking at him – he could have been carved from stone’. 

*Personality:* Like many born on Cadia Osric is a tough man, occasionally abrupt and unwilling to tolerate people who he feels ‘molly-coddle’ a situation or person – if there is a problem, deal with it there and then, as he says. A stern man, he rarely accepts failure (making Cadia a perfect posting, as people on Cadia rarely fail) and has an immense dislike for people who get on the wrong side of the law – he often clashes with other Inquisitors who hire shady, dodgy people into their staff. His attitude to war puts him in good stead with the troops on Cadia and the other Inquisitors of the Ordo Cadia, though his hatred of radicalism and his intolerant nature means he clashes with Inquisitors who use ‘questionable’ method – as he once told a radical inquisitor: “I do this because you are an abomination. More so than the demons and men who give themselves to chaos, because they do so knowing what they are doing and understanding it: you’re still deluded by a sense of righteousness that is long gone”.

Summation of History:
*488.M41*
- Born on Cadia in Kasr Derth
- Orphaned aged four months old (both parents killed by soldiers of Arch-Enemy during raid) and sent to Schola Progenium
*
503.M41 [age 15]*
- Begins mandatory service as Whiteshield

*506.M41 [age 18]*
- Finishes service as Whiteshield and is recruited to the staff of Inquisitor Tal (Ordo Malleus Cadia) – records indicate that Tal noticed Osric for his latent psychic abilities

*512.M41 [age 24]*
- Ascends to rank of Inquisitor after six years of service to Tal 
- First successful action as Inquisitor is to purge a heretical cult in Kasr Derth age 
- Persecutes heretic psyker in Kasr Tyrok

*515.M41 [age 27]*
- Declares Inquisitor Tal Heretic and Extremis Diabolus after discovering evidence of working with a cult of the Arch-Enemy and begins hunting the fleeing Inquisitor down

*517.M41 [age 29]*
- Locates Inquisitor Tal in the Calixis sector and, after acquiring the aid of several Calixian Conclave Inquisitors defeats his former master
- Aids in repelling incursion by the Arch-Enemy and is praised for standing his ground against several minor demons 

*527.M41 [age 39]*
- Begins massive purging of the Cadian sub-sector, traversing across three planets. 

*536.M41 [age 48]*
- Purge of Cadian sub-sector complete. Recorded four dozen heretics burned and over two hundred cults eradicated. Praised by Grandmaster of Ordo Cadia for devotion and dedication to the Ordo

*539.M41 [age 51]*
- Begins six-month examination of Grandmaster Dores of Ordo Cadia after coming across evidence placing him in frequent contact with a single cult of the Arch-Enemy. Though the investigation turns up nothing on Dores, the Grandmaster is found dead in his chambers a week before the end of the examination (verdict: suicide). Aberforth Elias Dunmar, Master of the Ordo Malleus Cadia, elevated to the rank of Grandmaster – some whisper that the entire examination was an attempt to get an Ordo Malleus Inquisitor in the highest seat of power in the Ordo Cadia

*565.M41 [age 77]*
- Aids in repelling another incursion by the Arch-Enemy. Having honed his psychic talents for many years he engages numerous minor demons and banishes them, but is defeated when trying to combat a Greater Demon of Tzeentch. Inquisitors Malacar and Ineas Relt banish the demon and Osric recovers after several months 
*
574.M41 [age 86]*
- Receives an encoded-communiqué from Grandmaster Dunmar and takes an Inquisitorial Cruiser and his entire staff out of the Cadian sector. Seen heading for the Ultima Segmentum

*687.M41 [age 199]*
- Returns from Ultima Segmentum and returns to active duty in Ordo Cadia. Only Grandmaster Dunmar, Osric and his staff know of the events in the Ultima Segmentum

*701.M41 [age 213]*
- Travels to Hydra Cordatus to investigate rumours of a powerful, inspiring individual that could potentially serve as an embodiment of the God-Emperor [Thorian philosophy]. Enters into conflict with Inquisitor Uratorol of the Ordo Hereticus, a staunch Monodominant who despises the Thorian belief system – Uratorol kills the individual in question and earns the enmity of Osric.


----------

